# Fetch....



## Lucy's mama (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I haven't posted on here in a really long time! I didn't really get into the forum when I first got my darling Lucy for a number of reasons, but I'm glad to be back and hope I can get some help! 

Lucy is generally a well-behaved and awesome companion. We have a great bond, and she's the best dog I could ask for. She's high energy, happy, and loves our play time. Particularly at the dog park - we love the dog park! 

But she will. not. fetch. She will chase a ball/stick/toy and grab it, but when she brings it back, it's all about the keep-away. She wants me to chase her, and I don't, so the game ends. 

I've tried practicing and training with treats but as soon as she knows I have treats, she wants NOTHING to do with the ball. She'll drop the ball, and completely ignore it, even if I try to put it back in her mouth or distract her with it...All she wants is the good stuff. 

I really want to play fetch with my girl! I think we would have a great time together at the dog park, beach, back yard...but I'm at a loss. 

Does anyone have any advice? Thanks! It's nice to be back!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I have noticed that some dogs live to fetch, others not so much. Max will fetch his ball sometimes in the backyard, or even in the house. But he will only do the fetch a few times.

However, if we are at the beach or at the lake, he will retrieve the ball/float as many times as we throw it. There is something about the water component that activates the retriever in him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Play on a leash ... super short throws ... when she's near you with the toy, DON'T REACH FOR IT. Instead, just pet and praise her like crazy. DO NOT REACH FOR THE TOY.... You want her to think the best place to be when she has something is near you ... b/c you'll praise her and she still gets to enjoy it for a bit. And she's leashed, so she can't play keep away. After a min or so of praise, ask her to drop the toy and repeat.

If she drops and loses interest, swoop in and snatch up the toy like it's the best thing ever. Tease her with it ... get her interested ... short toss ... encourage her back toward you (guiding with the leash if needed) but again, DO NOT REACH FOR THE TOY ... just praise for her holding in near you ...


----------



## Lucy's mama (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't tried the leash training, but we'll give that a try! That sounds like it might work....THANK YOU!!


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Goldens are funny like this. My heart boy Howie couldn't have cared less for fetching - on dry ground. He might chase the ball twice, then get interested in some goose poop or something else more interesting. [In water, it was another story - he loved fetching in a lake).

My current boy Wally is a BALL FREAK. He would fetch ALL DAY LONG. I have to hide the balls when we are not playing, because he can't focus on anything else if a ball is available. He brings the ball right to me, drops it at my feet (which I never taught), and I now have him sit before I pick up the ball and he must remain sitting until I throw it. He might stop after 15-20 minutes and take a rest, then he's right back at it.

This difference was inherent in the dog, as they were both brought up the same way. I kinda miss the ball-indifference :|


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker used to do that to me, too. One I got frustrated and decided to just stop playing with him and ignored him. So he brought the ball and shoved it into my lap. The dime dropped--for me! I'd been encouraging him by chasing and coaxing him. So now we play on MY terms. If he doesn't bring it to me, it doesn't get tossed. He's quite besotted with ball chasing and fetching now, which is great for exercising him. And sometimes he takes his Chuckit ball off somewhere and chomps on it for a while, and then brings it back for more tossing.


----------



## DiLlIgAf5353 (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently was frustrated playing fetch with Roran, he had been great then started dropping the frisbee or other toy 5, or 10 feet from me, not running back as quickly, but for one of my friends it was at his feet all the time, very frustrating! Anyway I did a little googling and found this persons method which has been very helpful.
1 For me a trick to encourage him to come the whole way would be to call his name as soon as he gets the toy, and when he gets close to where he stops bringing it back i turn and run for me its only about 3 or 4 steps, and he picks up his pace and is right there.
2 For you one thing was to get an identical toy. When he returns to you and doesnt want to drop you show him the toy, this should help get him to drop it, then you throw the one you have. If need be throw the one you have before he drops his. You can then introduce "drop it" with this method, when he begins to drop it make sure you praise him or her....


----------

